# bachmann cars



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Anybody have an opinion?

Ive never run one, but the bodies look well done

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150135612243&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us

mike


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I have a couple Bachman cars. They're actually pretty fast and durable. Basic can motor tech with a worm and cog gear setup. Compared to a t-jet right out of the box, they're prob'ly a little faster.

Man, I wish I had an extra $80-90 right now, I'd be all over that. And yes, that's likely what they'll go for.

EDIT: btw, the white #99 is a Toyota, NOT a Ferrari.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I had one of the Vettes. It was pretty smooth, but I didn't like the way it braked. It didn't coast at all.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few of them as well, very fast, no braking.. but that's how it is with all worm gear driven chassis. Those little chassis are light weight and they have a fairly big can motor inside of them... LOTS of torque, so much so that some of the cars will just spin out when I give it full throttle. 

That's a very nice collection there. I would expect it to go from 110-120. The red Chapparal is a pretty rare one, same with the Datsun in that color scheme. They look like they're in near mint condition too. A very nice pick up for someone. If I didn't have about 8 or 9 of them already, I'd bid on it for sure. 

I wish that red one were solo, I'd be all over it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bachman were an unknown to me...*

Didn't even know about them until a couple years ago. They are nice bodies. Distribution must have been very spotty or regional. I was a pretty keen eye back in the day when they were on the market and never saw them here in CT hobby shops. Lots of Aurora here and some Tyco though. Cool cars! nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a few too, I race out of the box with silicone tires only (not a good engine builder here). They would kill mosty tjets down the drag but tjets always prevailed cuz the Bachmanns where hard to keep on thru the "s" turns. And our racing was based on 5 laps/ 3 fall offs your out, not marshaling.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a couple too and was also the highetst bidder on this... until SCJ comes 

Bachmann was the only who has done the Toyota 2000 GT in HO, if my memory serves well.

Like previously said, high torque and no brake, good for long strip and not so good on twisty tracks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have 5 of these, see attached pic.

The Chapparal was an antique store find, never run. (I had to take it out of the box and fire it up...) The other 4 were found together in a large collection of mostly Tjets. I lucked out and found a box for the Howmet after the fact. I have the gold Corvette and the Toyota set up to run. Like others said, they're great in a straight line, but they can't corner with a decent Tjet with silicones and they don't brake. Additional problems with running them: I can't find tires for them. They have metal rims that are too narrow for Tjet silicones. I have Tjet silicones squeezed on the Corvette and WJ's Lionel tires on the Toyota, neither really fits right. Additionally, the guide pin is a little long for Tyco or Atlas track, but it's not replaceable as far as I can see, so you don't really want to trim it... it's a metal piece that seems to be pressed or bonded into the plastic chassis. I haven't taken the front ends of the chassis apart, though... they seem to have an odd suspension or steering mechanism to them. Maybe the guide pin is replaceable that way... hmmm, now I'm curious...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Werid Jack makes really thin silicones for cars where the tires fit under the body... I use them on my Bachman's. They work great.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

The Howmet is a neat body. I picked one up last year at the Richfield, OH show. It was in pretty bad shape but I'm in the proccess of restoring it now. So far looking pretty good. But the gears in the chassis are pretty well worn, need to find replacements.

BTW: The pin is replaceable. It's just a metal pin that's stuck in the chassis, it can be pulled out with pliers. You could easily sand it down to work with Tyco, Model Motoring or Atlas track.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> Werid Jack makes really thin silicones for cars where the tires fit under the body... I use them on my Bachman's. They work great.


I've used them on some of my Roger Corrie bodies, and they do work very well.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*MAYHEM* said:


> BTW: The pin is replaceable. It's just a metal pin that's stuck in the chassis, it can be pulled out with pliers. You could easily sand it down to work with Tyco, Model Motoring or Atlas track.


thanks! i was afraid to try diddling with them too much since I know they're somewhat rare... I sanded the pin down on my Toyota, but I thought it was going to be a permanent modification.

--rick


----------

